

Ask HN: What is the most upvoted story ever on HN? - SurfScore

You can see the best <i>recent</i> story, but I&#x27;m curious about most upvotes of all time.
======
pshc
Behold:
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&sortby=p...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&sortby=points+desc&q=+&start=0)

~~~
SurfScore
How did I know it would be the Steve Jobs article

~~~
duncan_bayne
I wonder how the Dennis Ritchie obituary article fared in comparison? I can
guess, though :(

Edited to add:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105526)
... 1924 points. Sad, but says a lot about the fanboys.

